# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ontslakkingskuur;weinig zin - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Een reiniging van het lichaam via een ontslakkingskuur heeft weinig zin. Waarom?*  

Het aanbod aan kuren om het lichaam te ontzuren, te ontgiften of te ontslakken is groot. 
Wat wordt hiermee juist bedoeld? Meestal duidt het op een methode om het lichaam te zuiveren van schadelijke afvalstoffen, ook slakken genoemd.

Men doelt dan op onder meer conserveringsmiddelen, kleur- en smaakstoffen, nicotine, alcohol, koffie en andere zogenaamd verzurende voedingsmiddelen (zie 'Kan je lichaam verzuren?') maar ook op de vervuilde lucht die we inademen.
Door de aanwezige afvalstoffen zou het energieniveau van onze cellen verstoord worden wat vermoeidheid, futloosheid en andere vervelende ziektetoestanden tot gevolg kan hebben. Ontslakken is volgens sommigen nodig om de cellen te zuiveren, het energieniveau van ons lichaam te herstellen en onze gezondheid 
te bevorderen. Hiertoe worden allerhande dranken en plantenextracten aanbevolen. Deze stellingen worden echter niet ondersteund door erkend wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Wanneer artsen, diëtisten en andere hulpverleners in de (para)medische sector met zulke informatie en vragen van de patiënten worden geconfronteerd is het belangrijk het kaf van het koren te kunnen scheiden. 
Een overzicht van de feiten en de fabels kan meer klaarheid brengen over dit populaire onderwerp. 


*Natuurlijke bescherming*  
Een gezond lichaam beschikt over de nodige capaciteiten om ongewenste stoffen buiten te houden en weg te werken. 
Het is quasi onmogelijk en ook niet nodig om deze processen extra te stimuleren. 
Om zo goed mogelijk in conditie te blijven, is het belangrijk dat er gezond wordt gegeten: voldoende, gevarieerd en evenwichtig. Zo krijgt het lichaam alle noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen binnen om optimaal te kunnen functioneren, 
dus ook inzake afvalverwerking. 
De lever en de nieren spelen een belangrijke rol in het wegwerken van ongewenste stoffen die vervolgens via de urine of de gal worden uitgescheiden. 
Op die manier raakt het lichaam ook afvalstoffen kwijt die het zelf produceert. 
Volgens de richtlijnen van een goede voeding is matig zijn met alcohol belangrijk om beschadiging van de lever te vermijden. 
In geval de lever of de nieren zijn aangetast door ziekte kunnen zij hun belangrijke taken minder goed of niet meer uitvoeren en kunnen lichamelijke klachten ontstaan. Desgevallend is een aangepaste behandeling nodig en geen ontslakkingskuur. 
Wie zich vermoeid en futloos voelt, wordt aangeraden zijn lichaam eens grondig te reinigen aan de hand van een ontslakkingskuur. De oorzaak ligt dikwijls echter niet bij te veel afvalstoffen in het lichaam, maar aan te weinig slaap, 
beweging of ontspanning of een tekort aan essentiële voedingsstoffen door een onevenwichtige of eenzijdig samengestelde voeding. Het feit dat men rustig de tijd neemt om een dergelijke kuur te volgen kan op zich al ontspannend, 
relaxerend en vitaliserend werken, los van de kuur. 


*Voldoende drinken*  
Water is niet alleen noodzakelijk als oplos- en transportmiddel van essentiële voedingsstoffen naar de diverse weefsels en cellen in het lichaam, maar ook van de afvalstoffen of metabolieten van de stofwisseling. Zonder dit transportsysteem en dus voldoende water kan het lichaam niet functioneren. 
De wateruitscheiding wordt hoofdzakelijk door de nieren geregeld. Normaal wordt gemiddeld 1500 ml urine per dag uitgescheiden; dit kan meer of minder zijn naargelang er meer of minder vocht wordt opgenomen. Het minimumvolume dat dagelijks via de urine moet worden uitgescheiden is 300 tot 500 ml, zoniet kunnen de aanwezige afvalstoffen onvoldoende worden uitgescheiden.
Onder normale omstandigheden moet het lichaam per dag ongeveer 2,5 liter water aangeboden krijgen om het verlies aan vocht te compenseren, zijn waterbalans in evenwicht te houden en dus optimaal te kunnen functioneren. 
De vaste voeding brengt ongeveer 1 liter vocht aan. Dat betekent dat er nog anderhalve liter moet worden gedronken, bij voorkeur water.


*Gezonde darmen*  
Ook een goede darmwerking is van belang. Een gezonde darm houdt schadelijke stoffen tegen. Een gezonde darmflora en voldoende voedingsvezels kunnen tevens schadelijke effecten van ongewenste stoffen neutraliseren of ze samen met de ontlasting naar de uitgang begeleiden. Eet daarom elke dag voldoende groenten, fruit en volkoren producten.


*Kan je lichaam verzuren?*  
Er wordt gezegd: “Net zoals zure regen schadelijk is voor het milieu, zou een te hoge zuurtegraad schadelijk zijn voor het lichaam. Als het natuurlijke zuur-base-evenwicht in ons organisme te veel doorslaagt naar zuur, kunnen we uiteindelijk ziek worden. Diabetes, jicht en reuma zouden voor een groot deel door zo’n acidose worden veroorzaakt.
Daarom is een ontzuringskuur voor iedereen één keer per jaar aan te raden. Bovendien moet er worden gestreefd naar een basenrijke voeding. Tot de basische voedingsmiddelen behoren onder meer bijna alle groenten (behalve spruitjes,artisjokken, savooiekool en rijpe erwten), alle soorten kropsla, melk (het beste rauw en vers), fruit (vooral zoet fruit zoals bananen, vijgen, zoete appels, peren, rozijnen).
Zuurrijke voedingsmiddelen zijn koffie, thee, alcohol, vlees, vis, eieren, de meeste melkproducten (maar niet de melk zelf), zoetigheden, alle graansoorten behalve gierst en spelt, en noten. De zuurheid van een voedingsmiddel heeft met de smaak niets van doen.” 

*Wat is hiervan aan?* 
Het zuurgehalte van het bloed wordt op geen enkele manier beïnvloed door voedingsmiddelen die veel of weinig zuur bevatten. De zuurtegraad (de pH) van het bloed wordt los van de voeding door een aantal controlemechanismen in ons lichaam zeer nauw geregeld tussen 7,35 en 7,45.
Een verhoging van het zuurgehalte in het bloed komt slechts voor in zeer ernstige, acute ziektetoestanden. 
Bijvoorbeeld in het geval van een diabetische keto-acidose. 
Door een tekort aan insuline wordt glucose niet opgenomen in de lichaamscellen en gaat het lichaam voor haar broodnodige energie over op de verbranding van vetten. Als gevolg hiervan ontstaan grote hoeveelheden acetonzuur en ketonlichamen die de zuurtegraad van het bloed negatief kunnen beïnvloeden en uiteindelijk tot een coma kunnen leiden. Wie een strikt koolhydraatarm dieet volgt, kan ook verhoogde ketonwaarden in het bloed vertonen. Deze ketonlichamen verlaten het lichaam via de urine en de lucht die wordt uitgeademd. Deze ketose is op zich niet schadelijk zolang er geen acidose optreedt die gepaard gaat met extra verlies van natrium en kalium via de urine.
Een tweede type zuur dat het zuur-base-evenwicht van het lichaam kan wijzigen is melkzuur geproduceerd tijdens zeer zware spierinspanningen of afkomstig van weefsels die te weinig zuurstof krijgen (bijvoorbeeld in een toestand van shock bij een zeer lage bloeddruk). 

*Jicht en reuma* 
Er wordt nog al te vaak en volkomen onterecht een link gelegd tussen 'zuur' bloed en jicht en reuma. De bewering dat zure voedingsmiddelen jicht of andere reumatische aandoeningen zouden veroorzaken is uit de lucht gegrepen. 
Reuma is een verzamelnaam voor verschillende ziektebeelden die gepaard gaan met ontstekingsachtige processen in en rond spieren en gewrichten. De precieze oorzaken zijn niet altijd even duidelijk. Idem voor de rol van de voeding. 
Jicht is een stofwisselingsziekte gekenmerkt door een langdurig verhoogd urinezuurgehalte in het bloed. Dit heeft echter niets te maken met het zuurgehalte van het bloed. In het bloed is 99 % van het urinezuur bovendien aanwezig in de vorm van uraat, het neutrale zout van urinezuur. Naast urinezuurverlagende medicatie en het eventueel vervangen van risicoverhogende medicatie kunnen bijkomende voedingsrichtlijnen helpen de urinezuurwaarden in het bloed onder controle te houden. Dat betekent twee tot drie liter per dag drinken (vooral water), geen alcohol en het gebruik van purinerijke voedingsmiddelen beperken (bv. orgaanvlees, sommige vissoorten, peulvruchten).


*Besluit*  
Een of enkele keren per jaar een ontslakkingskuur kan ongezonde eet- en leefgewoonten niet goedmaken. Verschillende dagen niet eten, maaltijden overslaan of extreem weinig eten, zoals ontslakkingskuren meestal voorschrijven, is bovendien ongezond en kan zonder medische begeleiding of opvolging zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. Het idee van gewoon eens een dagje wat minder eten na een dagje te veel is een betere optie. 
Wie gezond is, evenwichtig en gevarieerd eet en voldoende drinkt, kan op de natuurlijke en efficiënte afvalverwerking door het lichaam zelf rekenen. Extra hulpmiddelen zijn dan overbodig. 
Wanneer de natuurlijke afvalverwerking door het lichaam faalt door ziekte, is een medische behandeling nodig. 
De beste manier om de blootstelling aan schadelijke hoeveelheden ongewenste stoffen te beperken is ten slotte gevarieerd eten en hygiënisch en veilig met het voedsel omgaan. Het Voedselagentschap (FAVV) kijkt erop toe dat de voedselproductie en -distributie aan de voorgeschreven veiligheidsnormen voldoet. 
De consument rest alleen nog om uit het ruime aanbod een evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding samen te stellen volgens de richtlijnen van de actieve voedingsdriehoek . 

(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------


## ppolleke

A574 klinkt niet slecht maar wie leeft, eet, drinkt, denk en zingt zich nu tegenwoordig nog gezond. 
Gezond voedsel, frisse zuivere lucht, etc...tja...(?)
En eenmaal het lichaam ziek of ontregeld is...wat dan(?) niet zo eenvoudig... tekorten komen dikwijls (meestal) voor door een 'ongekende' plotse ontregeling met soms ernstige gevolgen.. de medische wereld staat dan 'schijnbaar' steeds voor een raadsel en lullige opmerkingen uit onwetendheid(!)
Positieve noot... ja natuurlijk zal ik jou 'zeer goede' richtlijnen trachten te volgen... en ik sta erom bekend af en toe de apotheek leeg te halen voor allerlei supplementen.. en dit niet enkel omdat ik (tijdelijk) niet kan/wil/zal voldoen aan een gezondere levens-stijl.

Gevarieerd en matig afwisselend eten blijkt voor velen zowat het gemakkelijkste, veiligste en beste te zijn.

----------

